# Feedback on Cover Letter for Spouse Visa



## neddypiemaker (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Many thanks in advance but I am just preparing documents for my spousal visa application and would love some feedback on the spousal cover letter that my husband has made.

---

To whom it may concern,
REGARDING: Letter of Support for Applicant’s Spouse Visa Application

I am writing to confirm that APPLICANT as on their passport has been my boyfriend for the past two years and is now my legal civil partner since our ceremony on January 3rd 2017.

I am a British citizen and have been living in the United Kingdom continuously since my birth. I am currently employed as an JOB TITLE at JOB COMPANY at an annual salary of £SALARY AMOUNT per year and have held this permanent position since DATE.

I first got into contact with APPLICANT though a dating app called Scruff in December 2014. He was studying AT NEARBY UNIVERSITY and I was LIVING NEARBY and we discovered each other due to the distance and connected on shared musical and film interests. We then met up in late January 2015 after he fell sick from a bout of tonsillitis and since then we have been in a romantic relationship. We first met on January 23rd 2015 at a Prezzo in Central London for dinner and a movie. 

After he graduated and found a job in LONDON, he moved in with a friend of mine and we met every weekend and occasionally once during the work week. Unfortunately, his Tier 2 Visa application got refused and he had to move back to his home country. Since then, we have maintained a loving, long-distance relationship. We have maintained regular contact through the use of WhatsApp, as well as have had daily email threads and have had weekly Skype calls.

In July 2016, APPLICANT flew back to London to catch a music festival and a Beyoncé concert in London, he stayed with me during the entire duration of his trip and we explored bits of the British countryside. During his trip, we decided to form a civil partnership here in the United Kingdom as same-sex marriage or civil partnerships are illegal in his home country of Malaysia.

During his trip in October, we gave notice at our local registrar office: LOCAL Office after he stayed for the required 7 days in order to give notice for a civil partnership. After our notice period passed without any problems, we arranged to have a simple ceremony in late December to early January and booked a date on 3rd January. We had a simple civil partnership ceremony at LOCAL Registrar Office with close friends and family. 

Our plan is for APPLICANT to return to the UK and live with me as same-sex marriage and homosexuality is illegal in his home country, Malaysia, and he speaks fluent English and from his prior living and working experience in the UK, will have no problem settling in and hopefully have no trouble securing a job. Upon a successful visa application and arriving in the UK, APPLICANT intends to work in the UK and settle into his life with me as soon as possible. 

APPLICANT and I have been together for the past two years and 2 months and while long-distance has been hard, we have been supportive and loving towards each other. We know that we need to be together and look forward to being able to continue our lives together in the UK.

Please find all supporting documents for this spouse visa application and I hope you find these documents satisfactory and can proceed with issuing APPLICANT a successful visa.

If you need further information, please don’t hesitate to contact me.

--

Let me know if anything is missing! Thanks again!


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

sounds like there is everything in there that is necessary. Good letter . Good luck to you and your husband OP.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Largely ok and hits the right note.
Address the letter to Entry Clearance Officer, UKVI, and start Dear Entry Clearance Officer and end Yours sincerely.
Leave out 'I am writing to confirm'.
A bit too many details about exact date. Just say 'civil partnership in January'. 
No need to mention your job title and income.
There is good, mature reflection on why settling in UK.
Last paragraph starting 'Please find all supporting documents...' is redundant and slightly cringe-worthy, so leave out.


----------



## PostMan73 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi neddypiemarker,
Hope you don't mind me asking how you got on, my partner and I will be going through this process shortly.

I love the letter.

Thanks


----------



## neddypiemaker (Aug 3, 2016)

PostMan73 said:


> Hi neddypiemarker,
> Hope you don't mind me asking how you got on, my partner and I will be going through this process shortly.
> 
> I love the letter.
> ...


Hi PostMan73,

My partner and I are still waiting. We submitted six weeks ago, and we either have 2 or 6 more weeks to hear back. It's a bit nerve-wrecking, I did something silly where I forgot to include an original version of our UK marriage certificate but hopefully they either accept the copy or ask for the original to be sent.

Good luck on the process! Check and double check! Cheers.


----------



## PostMan73 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi again,
How did you get on?
I hope all went well for you.


----------

